# Punk is too fucking slim



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

INB4 'Go ToH WWE wiHt Ya SizE oBseSsiOn' neckbeards..

Yes we can pont the fact that he looks too fucking small right now but apart from that, he has ALSO lost a bunch of physical strengh, he struggled like an old man to execute that GTS, it was kind of sad.

He has never been this skinny, can he even wrestle like this? No wonder he picked up a midget as his first match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It makes sense as he didn't need to be in pro wrestling shape while he was gone. When he was doing MMA he had no choice but to trim down to not get slaughtered and he probably just keep the diet he had from then. But agree he should pack on some weight.

Side note the whole size discussion is always funny to me because the implied homosexuality of "oh you just like big sweaty muscles" counter point just brings up the implied homosexuality of "oh you're weird for liking big muscly men, I like my men smaller and creamy"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the "struggle" was that Punk started with a suplex grip and had to switch to a fireman's carry to do the GTS. More of an awkward technique thing than strength IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The struggle was his weight going backwards. Technique issue, but getting him up wasn't the problem


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Punk's never really been known for his physique or power, but I agree the ring rust has been showing. Maybe he should enrol in DDP yoga lol. 

Honestly though, the body type thing always throws me for a loop because it really doesn't matter if the other facets of wrestling are pulled off effectively. I don't recall too many people at the height of the AE era complaining about Foley's physique, or the fact that Angle, Benoit and Jericho were smaller than the likes of Triple H and The Rock. Pro wrestling is at its best when there's a lot of contrast between characters, including physiques. Punk has enough assets that even though he's not particularly intimidating-looking or strong, he adds to the total card.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Side note the whole size discussion is always funny to me because the implied homosexuality of "oh you just like big sweaty muscles" counter point just brings up the implied homosexuality of "oh you're weird for liking big muscly men, I like my men smaller and creamy"


Ironically they act gay when they reject size topics and act like it was weird stuff that scares them.

That's because of the demography of this forum, bunch of insecure nerds without testosterone get scared when they see man talking about another man's physique.

Bodybuilding and other sports discussions bring size and physique topics naturally, is a man thing actually.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He looks like shit. Nothing new really.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Ironically they act gay when they reject size topics and act like it was weird stuff that scares them.
> 
> That's because of the demography of this forum, bunch of insecure nerds without testosterone get scared when they see man talking about another man's physique.
> 
> Bodybuilding and other sports discussions bring size and physique topics naturally, is a man thing actually.


I honestly think Kevin Nash's "vanilla midget" line about Benoit and them back in WCW might be one of the most long term destructive things said in wrestling, at least as far as our bubble goes. The only way to get love from the hardcore bubble as a big man is to wrestle at high speed like a cruiserweight like Brian Cage or get "aww why doesn't Vince like him anymore" like Rusev and Strowman when they didn't run through Cena and Roman respectively lol.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

His Pepsi tattoo is the worst thing about his body...but besides that, yes, he definitely needs to put on about 40 lbs.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

BigCy said:


> His Pepsi tattoo is the worst thing about his body...but besides that, yes, he definitely needs to put on about 40 lbs.


40LBS?!

Yeah so these size queens on this board can start a “Punk Is fatter than Mox now” thread?


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

He fought at 170lbs at UFC and looks about the same weight now.

That is indeed small for wrestling standards especially if his finisher requires him to lift a guy on his shoulders .

He should have had a different finisher like Superkick if he wants to keep his mma gimmick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Victor86 said:


> He fought at 170lbs at UFC and looks about the same weight now.
> 
> That is indeed small for wrestling standards especially if his finisher requires him to lift a guy on his shoulders .
> 
> He should have had a different finisher like Superkick if he wants to keep his mma gimmick.


Anaconda Vise is perfect too, tap some bitches out


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BigCy said:


> His Pepsi tattoo is the worst thing about his body...but besides that, yes, he definitely needs to put on about 40 lbs.


I was thinking maybe 5-10 pounds. 40 pounds isn't happening.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Victor86 said:


> He fought at 170lbs at UFC and looks about the same weight now.
> 
> That is indeed small for wrestling standards especially if his finisher requires him to lift a guy on his shoulders .
> 
> He should have had a different finisher like Superkick if he wants to keep his mma gimmick.


He's definitely over 170 at this point. He's at least 185. He's tall.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's definitely over 170 at this point. He's at least 185. He's tall.


Doubt it, he is 6”1 which isn’t that tall.

He looks tall next to Darby because Darby is just a midget but again 6”1 in wrestling standard is about average .

I don’t think he is more than 180lbs tbh he doesn’t look much bigger than his UFC match and even if his UFC shape he didn’t look that much smaller than in wwe. I would say his natural weight is around 180 which is still 100lbs less than someone like Brock or Lashley lol.

Still I would take this physical shape over Jerichos or KO any day


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's definitely over 170 at this point. He's at least 185. He's tall.


He was over 200 when he did the Renee interview. Doubt he's much different now. Maybe 190 or so yea. He's in his 40s and being straight edge probably won't touch juice, which he will seriously need if he wants to bulk back up in any kind ofna decent time-frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Victor86 said:


> Doubt it, he is 6”1 which isn’t that tall.
> 
> He looks tall next to Darby because Darby is just a midget but again 6”1 in wrestling standard is about average .
> 
> ...


He cut to 170. By time the ceremonial weigh ins or fight night came around, he was over 180. He's slightly bigger than that now. Which puts him at around 185-190


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Victor86 said:


> Doubt it, he is 6”1 which isn’t that tall.
> 
> He looks tall next to Darby because Darby is just a midget but again 6”1 in wrestling standard is about average .
> 
> ...


I definitely believe he's over 180. 6'1 is a relatively tall man. Remember average height is like 5'10. I'm 5'10 and have a similar physique to CM Punk and I'm 178 pounds. I look smaller compared to him. Comparatively speaking he's at least 180 but I predict he's closer to 190.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I am a proud size KING. No ho mo!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Jesus christ ..only took like 2 weeks for the complaining to role in


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I did notice once he took his hoodie off tonight that he's a little on the small side these days. I'd say put on another 15lbs or so and he'd be good. But I'll take scrawny Punk over dad bod Jericho any day.


----------



## Jericolcaholic (Jul 26, 2021)

People were saying he looked too fat on heels, get a life, all of you.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Soul Rex too early to critique his size. Wait until his undressed and his cardiovascular conditioning and stuff. Need a decent sample size to fairly judge


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I definitely believe he's over 180. 6'1 is a relatively tall man. Remember average height is like 5'10. I'm 5'10 and have a similar physique to CM Punk and I'm 178 pounds. I look smaller compared to him. Comparatively speaking he's at least 180 but I predict he's closer to 190.


I am the same height as punk and 165lbs with 12% body fat and compared to him I look even bigger lol


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

You are to slim op


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Punk is just okay and only a petty mf would bring this up.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> I did notice once he took his hoodie off tonight that he's a little on the small side these days. I'd say put on another 15lbs or so and he'd be good. But I'll take scrawny Punk over dad bod Jericho any day.


this
people would complain if he got chubby, and we know from his career he is not going to put on muscle


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am a big guy fan, but AEW don't tend to push those guys, so Punk should fit in with the main event clientele


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Punk is about 190 I'd guess.

I am about the same height, maybe an inch taller as he is and I weigh close to 190 maybe 195. My build is similar to him except I have no real definition on my arms.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

Too fucking slim to fight Darby Allen?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> INB4 'Go ToH WWE wiHt Ya SizE oBseSsiOn' neckbeards..
> 
> Yes we can pont the fact that he looks too fucking small right now but apart from that, he has ALSO lost a bunch of physical strengh, he struggled like an old man to execute that GTS, it was kind of sad.
> 
> He has never been this skinny, can he even wrestle like this? No wonder he picked up a midget as his first match.


I'm always right. I should start listing old posts where I predict the futre.

I knew Punk wouldn't be in shape. Dude looked like hell in the UFC and that was what? three or four years ago? If I was him I'd grow my hair out and get a beard. At least he can go for the homeless Jesus look and not the uncle creepy look he has right now.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s ok.
If you expect a 40 something old man to be in the same shape as he was 10 years ago after a long period of inactivity, I have some bad news for you.
Punk has also mentioned to not training for his ring return until recently. All out could be a train wreck.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Icon said:


> Punk is just okay and only a petty mf would bring this up.


It's a legit issue. He's straight edge, and yet I would pick him out as the drug user if it was between him and Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> INB4 'Go ToH WWE wiHt Ya SizE oBseSsiOn' neckbeards..
> 
> Yes we can pont the fact that he looks too fucking small right now but apart from that, he has ALSO lost a bunch of physical strengh, he struggled like an old man to execute that GTS, it was kind of sad.
> 
> He has never been this skinny, can he even wrestle like this? No wonder he picked up a midget as his first match.


I gotchu homie.
































Go Ham Wild.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

I thought he looked fine on his return. But when he was doing that promo with Christian I realized how much he had shrunk.
Christian looked huge compared to Punk. And Christian isn't exactly a Brian Cage sized meathead.










Punk really should be working on his physique a bit. And I don't think age and inactivity is an excuse. Guys like Edge and Goldberg came back from long hiatuses and still looked very good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> Ironically they act gay when they reject size topics and act like it was weird stuff that scares them.
> 
> That's because of the demography of this forum, bunch of insecure nerds without testosterone get scared when they see man talking about another man's physique.
> 
> Bodybuilding and other sports discussions bring size and physique topics naturally, is a man thing actually.


I think it's because they aren't comfortable in their masculinity to the point they can talk about size and muscle on other dudes because their mind says "Bro i can't say that all the other internet nerds will think I'm gay, i promise I'm not gay"


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

he look old to


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I honestly think Kevin Nash's "vanilla midget" line about Benoit and them back in WCW might be one of the most long term destructive things said in wrestling, at least as far as our bubble goes. The only way to get love from the hardcore bubble as a big man is to wrestle at high speed like a cruiserweight like Brian Cage or get "aww why doesn't Vince like him anymore" like Rusev and Strowman when they didn't run through Cena and Roman respectively lol.


Nash wasn't wrong though. Haha


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think it's because they aren't comfortable in their masculinity to the point they can talk about size and muscle on other dudes because their mind says "Bro i can't say that all the other internet nerds will think I'm gay, i promise I'm not gay"


Because the only reason people might not find meatheads the be all end all when it comes to wrestling is sexual insecurity..

Nothing wrong with a great physique, but if it's all you got as a wrestler, chances are you're just boring af. Think Lashley or Roman before the repack.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He’s never been big

was always skinny or skinny fat - he looks lean - so at least he’s not skinny fat


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Let the complains begins aaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

The Icon said:


> Punk is just okay and only *a petty mf* would bring this up.


Welcome to WF, my man.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cm punk never been big


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Not concerned about that. It's a minor nitpicky issue for me. More worried about his cardio. He looked spent after a minute plus of activity. Sucking on that wind pretty hard. It's frankly to be excepted though. Christian looked drained five minutes into his return match. Punk and Darby will still have a good match. I just wonder about the time length of it. AEW main events usually go at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If he gets gassed after eight minutes then yeah he needs to work on it. If he struggles to lift a 190lb guy then it’s time to hit the weights. We’ll see how he does after the PPV though.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

You're ridiculous dude. Apparently average height = midget. If you aren't built like a body builder you are too small. You just want giant bloated juiced up wrestlers like in the 90s don't you?


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, a month ago, I didn't give a fuck about wrestling anymore because I'd become apethetic to it. I mean, I guess I didn't look into independent stuff as much as I should have. But the last time I /really/ gave a shit about wrestling was after the Pipebomb. And I see all these dicussions, positive or negative, about Punk. And he's wrestling again. And I'm just so fucking happy about wrestling, again. I know maybe that's just mostly a slight at myself, but I'm happy to watch again, and I'm happy seeing topics about CM Punk popping up on a message board daily. Positive, or negative. I don't know, it drew me back in. I'm excited.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Could he gain a little bit of weight? Sure. Still think he’s gonna look great on Sunday.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

The people in this thread...


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> It’s ok.
> If you expect a 40 something old man to be in the same shape as he was 10 years ago after a long period of inactivity, I have some bad news for you.
> Punk has also mentioned to not training for his ring return until recently. All out could be a train wreck.


He's getting paid millions to wrestle in the Indies. 

Look at Jericho, getting Hogan money didn't even inspire him to get in shape. Moxley as well.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You're ridiculous dude. Apparently average height = midget. If you aren't built like a body builder you are too small. You just want giant bloated juiced up wrestlers like in the 90s don't you?


Looking at the ratings. I guess 4 million people do too.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Looking at the ratings. I guess 4 million people do too.


Ahh yes, that’s the answer. Let’s get a Hercules vs Ultimate Warrior pose off.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's definitely over 170 at this point. He's at least 185. He's tall.


Punks 180cm or ~5'11.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He looks a similar size to Malakai Black to me.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> INB4 'Go ToH WWE wiHt Ya SizE oBseSsiOn' neckbeards..
> 
> Yes we can pont the fact that he looks too fucking small right now but apart from that, he has ALSO lost a bunch of physical strengh, he struggled like an old man to execute that GTS, it was kind of sad.
> 
> He has never been this skinny, can he even wrestle like this? No wonder he picked up a midget as his first match.


You like big greasy oily men, bro. We get it already. Why even waste time posting here when you have Roman Reigns and probably Scott Steiner pics to fap to?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

IAmKaim said:


> You like big greasy oily men, bro. We get it already. Why even waste time posting here when you have Roman Reigns and probably Scott Steiner pics to fap to?


Why do people say this?

a wrestler needs to look the part as well as play the part. They need to look or act larger than life.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk’s size was never an issue for fans of his, and still wont be. It’s his personality, charisma, mic and in ring work in past that is the reason he became as big of a name as he is.

Now I do understand the cardio concern, which could lead to shitty matches if he doesn’t get that in check. However let’s wait on that to see how his match with Darby goes first. If he’s actually gassed 3 minutes in and makes him incredibly sloppy most of the match, then I would be concerned. Otherwise size doesn’t really matter for him, as long as he’s not totally skin and bones (which he’s not). He’s got enough height where he’ll look fine against a good portion of the roster, and those that are bigger than him he could always work from underneath. It opens him up to being able to work a variety of different type of matches against a number of different opponents. 

He’s got (or at least had) all the skills necessary where being not a big guy never really mattered. The issue comes in if he can’t work matches well at all anymore, and even then he still has tools at his disposal he could fall back on (although again cardio will absolutely be a thing he needs to have in check).


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

3venflow said:


> He looks a similar size to Malakai Black to me.
> 
> View attachment 107475


Holy shit what a duo


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I think it's because they aren't comfortable in their masculinity to the point they can talk about size and muscle on other dudes because their mind says "Bro i can't say that all the other internet nerds will think I'm gay, i promise I'm not gay"


They really sexualize other man so much they make things that are not suppose to be weird, weird.

Look at this guy below.



Jnewt said:


> I gotchu homie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work but definitely not natty, none of them.. And the third on a bit photoshpped.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> Why do people say this?
> 
> a wrestler needs to look the part as well as play the part. They need to look or act larger than life.


Exactly this. 

A wrestler doesn't need to be roided up and 7ft tall. 

But they do need to look and carry themselves like a superstar. 

You want to look at them and have your breath taken away, you don't want to look at them and think geez that guy looks like shit, that guy has a dad bod, that guy looks like anyone else in their local computer game shop. 

They need to have a big personality. Austin didn't look like Hercules, but he made you believe that he would kick your ass.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> Ahh yes, that’s the answer. Let’s get a Hercules vs Ultimate Warrior pose off.


You don't have to be roided to the max to look like a superstar.

Raven could sit in the corner of a ring, not say a single word and just ooze awesomeness.

Bret Hart could walk down to the ring with his back to the future oversized shades on and his pink and black gear, high five everyone and not even enter the ring and you would think superstar.

Eddie Guerrero could be bouncing up and down in his Latino heat spray painted lowrider and you would think, what a legend.

The Godfather could simply walk down to the ring with his 8 hoes, Cigar in his mouth, his dirty tats and pimp hat and you think superstar.

That's the issue with today, everyone back then had a gimmick and a role and were all larger than life.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Those punches he was throwing looked like a young Shane O’Mac, and that’s a terrible thing. He’s gonna be so rusty/gassed quickly in his first match. Punk needs to stop dressing like a teenager with his stupid looking shoes.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

the_flock said:


> You don't have to be roided to the max to look like a superstar.
> 
> Raven could sit in the corner of a ring, not say a single word and just ooze awesomeness.
> 
> ...


Raven would be hated on this message board. He doesn’t look like a star, is an emo piece of shit and doesn’t have enough ab definition.

They would say Bret has no personality, and the pink isn’t masculine enough. It doesn’t portray toughness. 

They’d probably like Eddie.

They’d say Godfather was stealing TV time and should be on Dark ala QT MARSHALL. They’d also hate his hoes.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I mean, they are not also called "All PETITE Wrestling" for nothing! Punk fits in with AEW. Facing a guy the size of a 7th Grader helps his cause first time out of the gate!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sad Panda said:


> Raven would be hated on this message board. He doesn’t look like a star, is an emo piece of shit and doesn’t have enough ab definition.
> 
> They would say Bret has no personality, and the pink isn’t masculine enough. It doesn’t portray toughness.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, I know someone who watched back in the 80’s, and WCW in 90’s when Hogan was around.

Thought guys from AE were small, only ever consistently gave respect to Taker over the years (who stared when Hogan was still around in WWE). 

Pretty sure he had more or less those thoughts you said fans would on Bret. Same for Shawn. Don’t know what his thoughts on Raven were.

He’s watched some Manias and other pay per views over the years so he’s aware that guys like Cena and Reigns exist, and doesn’t like either of them.

I’ve seen him like only two wrestlers that have come in the last 25 years, and really one of them he’s actually maybe a fan of:

Randy Orton (Which I think is partly because he liked Cowboy Bob Orton, but does seem to put Randy above everyone else, even AE guys like Austin and Rock, in last 20 years).

Dean Ambrose (Which he really just liked the moment he cashed in Money in the Bank - I think it was the first time he saw a cash in, maybe? I doubt he’s actually a fan though, but it was the one time I saw him seem to like something a “modern” wrestler has done ).


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Punk’s size was never an issue for fans of his, and still wont be. It’s his personality, charisma, mic and in ring work in past that is the reason he became as big of a name as he is.


Well here is the thing, I'm huge Cm Punk mark and I believe he should have been pushed harder in WWE and at the same time I'm a one of the biggest advocartor that all wrestlers should look the apart. You care to know how this happen?

Because Punk never looked small enough to care about it.. Yeah he was skinny fat, never really looked impressive, but he was buff and tall enough to be beliavable, peak Cm Punk was around 215 and 6 ft, that's a mid size human being capable of whipping ass, even if not super muscled.

Punk looked like some random rockstar that ocasionally wrestled on weeknds.. That the type of body he had.. Not really ideal, but not that bad either, he looked good enough to be well above typical skinny and indy midgets.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its not that he's slim, he just doesn't come off as a wrestler or anyone with any sorta character. Seems like some dude they grabbed off the street to tell us the same sob story. He's got nothing on Cody Rhodes, some of you maybe shocked to hear me say @bdon. just some dude that whines a lot and got insanely emotionally soft. Yet this is appealing to people but I'm sure it will wear off on people.

I would rather hear Cody Rhodes say the same bullshit sad story that has more dynamic than this most over rated dude of all time playing the most amazing hype card on a industry from a time that was trash.

Even Darby Allan came out this week after CM and got a bigger pop. Already he's not getting the biggest pop. Imagine when Hangman returns which gas had the most over pops even more than Darby.

Hype hype hype


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

OP This is not bodybuilding, go watch Mr Olympic or whatever it’s called


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Soul Rex said:


> Well here is the thing, I'm huge Cm Punk mark and I believe he should have been pushed harder in WWE and at the same time I'm a one of the biggest advocartor that all wrestlers should look the apart. You care to know how this happen?
> 
> Because Punk never looked small enough to care about it.. Yeah he was skinny fat, never really looked impressive, but he was buff and tall enough to be beliavable, peak Cm Punk was around 215 and 6 ft, that's a mid size human being capable of whipping ass, even if not super muscled.
> 
> Punk looked like some random rockstar that ocasionally wrestled on weeknds.. That the type of body he had.. Not really ideal, but not that bad either, he looked good enough to be well above typical skinny and indy midgets.


Like you said, I think there’s enough guys in AEW where even slimmer Punk nowadays will still look big against (which could be a different problem altogether, but that’s for another topic). Plus I don’t think he looks as bad as you describe. We’ll see though when he’s wrestling how bad his look is.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah and he used to be so jacked too.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Like you said, I think there’s enough guys in AEW where even slimmer Punk nowadays will still look big against (which could be a different problem altogether, but that’s for another topic). Plus I don’t think he looks as bad as you describe. We’ll see though when he’s wrestling how bad his look is.


He better not wrestle Wardlow.



ShadowCounter said:


> Yeah and he used to be so jacked too.


Not really jacked, but peak Cm Punk was at least moderately decent in terms of size.










Big enough to look beliavable face to face to bodybuilders like John Cena.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

BigCy said:


> His Pepsi tattoo is the worst thing about his body...but besides that, yes, he definitely needs to put on about 40 lbs.


40 lbs!! Hahaha that would take about 2 years if done properly.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Victor86 said:


> He fought at 170lbs at UFC and looks about the same weight now.
> 
> That is indeed small for wrestling standards especially if his finisher requires him to lift a guy on his shoulders .
> 
> He should have had a different finisher like Superkick if he wants to keep his mma gimmick.


He would have cut weight to make 170. If his natural weight was 170 he’d be fighting at 145.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

A guy as a bit of ring rust after not wrestling a match in 7.5 years? I'm shocked!
I'm sure his match on Sunday will solidify people's opinions.

By which I mean that, CM Punk fans will say "You see? He's still got it! What a match!"
And CM Punk haters will say "You see? He's shit. He's always been shit. He's just OLD and shit now! blah blah blah"


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Why do people say this?
> 
> a wrestler needs to look the part as well as play the part. They need to look or act larger than life.


Because it's CM fucking Punk, man. He's already proven time and time again why he's better than 99% of the talent in the past few decades. Not to mention that OP shits on any wrestler that either doesn't look like Reigns or isn't built like Steiner.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

IAmKaim said:


> Because it's CM fucking Punk, man. He's already proven time and time again why he's better than 99% of the talent in the past few decades. Not to mention that OP shits on any wrestler that either doesn't look like Reigns or isn't built like Steiner.


 I'm a bigger fan of Punk than Roman himself, what a way of making yourself look like a fool.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IAmKaim said:


> Because it's CM fucking Punk, man. He's already proven time and time again why he's better than 99% of the talent in the past few decades. Not to mention that OP shits on any wrestler that either doesn't look like Reigns or isn't built like Steiner.



Has he though? Like seriously he hasn't done anything. His entire popularity is based off a resisting storyline during a time when the promotion had nothing going for it but the excitement of a dude resiting it. And his bitching and whining 


I'm still waiting to see a single person give me reasosn why this guy has anything going for him that stands out above all the other talent that have something going.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Has he though? Like seriously he hasn't done anything. His entire popularity is based off a resisting storyline during a time when the promotion had nothing going for it but the excitement of a dude resiting it. And his bitching and whining
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to see a single person give me reasosn why this guy has anything going for him that stands out above all the other talent that have something going.



Please explain the “he hasn’t done anything” line. 

Your suggesting that CM Punk and his popularity is a myth?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> Please explain the “he hasn’t done anything” line.
> 
> Your suggesting that CM Punk and his popularity is a myth?



Still waiting for the list. His character s genric


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Still waiting for the list


The list of what exactly? His accolades, or why a large group of fans feel the way they do about him?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

He reminds me of the tv show Friends when Chandler would come back from real life drug rebabs between seasons and was all super skinny for 10-12 episodes.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

He looks fine. If you watched the dark segment from Rampage you can see hes in good shape. All the tats hide the body in a lot of ways. He didnt look.small standing next to Christian or Kazarian. I think once people see him in his ring gear this will become a non-story.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Let him wrestle first. Let's see how he looks in the ring in his wrestling gear.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> The list of what exactly? His accolades, or why a large group of fans feel the way they do about him?



no one has a single reason why punk is good because its based off the 2 things ive heard the pat 10 years. his cool little resisting the system during a time when wwe was trash and had nothing going and the fact he left and has not come back and has just created this hype loop. Thats all people have spoken about of him for 10 years and nothing about what actually makes him good.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

IAmKaim said:


> Because it's CM fucking Punk, man. He's already proven time and time again why he's better than 99% of the talent in the past few decades. Not to mention that OP shits on any wrestler that either doesn't look like Reigns or isn't built like Steiner.


Not a good enough excuse.

That’s like saying Goldberg gets away with his current work as he was a top tier talent in the ancient days


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It makes sense as he didn't need to be in pro wrestling shape while he was gone. When he was doing MMA he had no choice but to trim down to not get slaughtered and he probably just keep the diet he had from then. But agree he should pack on some weight.
> 
> Side note the whole size discussion is always funny to me because the implied homosexuality of "oh you just like big sweaty muscles" counter point just brings up the implied homosexuality of "oh you're weird for liking big muscly men, I like my men smaller and creamy"


I get weirded out any fucking time someone talks about another man’s looks, unless it is about “in Kayfabe, this guy is too small to realistically compete.”


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Bodybuilding and other sports discussions bring size and physique topics naturally, is a man thing actually.


Pro wrestling is not a sport, and it's not bodybuilding. In sports things like weight and size matter because if you don't have them then you likely can't do your job properly, in the world of play acting and play fighting, they don't. 

Samoa Joe is fat, but his cardio is legendary, Batista looks the way Batista looks, but if he blows up 5 minutes into a 20 minute match, then that's an actual problem. Ultimately Punk could be in the worst shape of his life, if he keeps selling out buildings then literally that's all that matters to the business he's in.

These people are running ropes, playing stupid fucking characters, and selling moves half of which don't remotely hurt, but the size difference is what shatters the illusion for you? Weird nitpicking, dude.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

thorwold said:


> Pro wrestling is not a sport, and it's not bodybuilding. In sports things like weight and size matter because if you don't have them then you likely can't do your job properly, in the world of play acting and play fighting, they don't.
> 
> Samoa Joe is fat, but his cardio is legendary, Batista looks the way Batista looks, but if he blows up 5 minutes into a 20 minute match, then that's an actual problem. Ultimately Punk could be in the worst shape of his life, if he keeps selling out buildings then literally that's all that matters to the business he's in.
> 
> These people are running ropes, playing stupid fucking characters, and selling moves half of which don't remotely hurt, but the size difference is what shatters the illusion for you? Weird nitpicking, dude.


Yeah let's totally fucking ignore that wrestling simulates an sport and it's suppose to entertain people while keeping some level of credibility within that sport.

If you assume wrestling is just a fake circus with people dancing around and size doesn't matter, just stop pretending all together, erase wrestling kayfabe and start selling wrestling as coreographic shit show, erase competition, titles, pin, matches, just make it an straight circus with no win/lose system.

How people watch wrestling and don't realize that size is as important or even more important than in any other sport, are you really this fucking dumb.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Not a good enough excuse.
> 
> That’s like saying Goldberg gets away with his current work as he was a top tier talent in the ancient days


No it's not you fucking mark. Oldberg is ancient and botches like every 2 moves he attempts now. CM Punk has only been gone 7 years and looks fit enough to compete and put on a great match. Totally different scenario.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

He looks to be around 185 or so. 

He's pretty slim, but I've seen him in far worse shape in the WWE. Dude was seriously skinny fat at times


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> no one has a single reason why punk is good because its based off the 2 things ive heard the pat 10 years. his cool little resisting the system during a time when wwe was trash and had nothing going and the fact he left and has not come back and has just created this hype loop. Thats all people have spoken about of him for 10 years and nothing about what actually makes him good.


No one? You sure?

One of the greatest of all time on the mic, put on amazing matches throughout the years, outstanding charisma, cut some of the most memorable promos in the past few decades, had one of the best WWE title runs (even though WWE did everything they could to make him second fiddle to Cena). Plus, he basically started the workrate movement and without him, we probably would have only had all the good matches we've seen through the years in random indie promotions. AEW might have never been a thing either.

So what else does he need to do? His reactions speak for itself.

You WWE apologists are not even good trolls at this point.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah let's totally fucking ignore that wrestling simulates an sport and it's suppose to entertain people while keeping some level of credibility within that sport.
> 
> If you assume wrestling is just a fake circus with people dancing around and size doesn't matter, just stop pretending all together, erase wrestling kayfabe and start selling wrestling as coreographic shit show, erase competition, titles, pin, matches, just make it an straight circus with no win/lose system.
> 
> How people watch wrestling and don't realize that size is as important or even more important than in any other sport, are you really this fucking dumb.


Are YOU?  What has credibility of size got to do with entertaining people? Like, maybe people like you who have some obsession with size, sure, but I reckon to most people the one has nothing to do with the other.

Nothing about pro wrestling is realistic, anyone over the age of about 10 that watches it is watching it to be entertained, not to see a real competition being simulated. Do people not watch musicals on Broadway because it's completely fucking ridiculous when they break into song? Um, no. Pro wrestling has got more in common with Broadway than UFC. Sorry if that doesn't gel with your sensibilities. 

A tiny guy or a skinny guy can have a match with a dude three times his size, and as long as he isn't beating him in a straight fist fight then disbelief can be suspended.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

I'd rather punk talk without a washed up valet than over buff steroids roman reigns pretend to have charisma.
I don't even like Punk but dude can tell a fucking story.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IAmKaim said:


> No one? You sure?
> 
> One of the greatest of all time on the mic, put on amazing matches throughout the years, outstanding charisma, cut some of the most memorable promos in the past few decades, had one of the best WWE title runs (even though WWE did everything they could to make him second fiddle to Cena). Plus, he basically started the workrate movement and without him, we probably would have only had all the good matches we've seen through the years in random indie promotions. AEW might have never been a thing either.
> 
> ...


Greatest on the mic🤣 workrate🤣 

WWE trolls 🤣 aew has brought In a couple great guys, I like em a lot more than what they didn't get to do in wwe


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Calling people WWE apologist is funny because , he obviously doesn't know what that means.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Icon said:


> Calling people WWE apologist is funny because , he obviously doesn't know what that means.



No one can give me valid reasons. When people are calling him the best on the mic and work rate it says enough. Likely people not seeing much else in the business or haven't watched wrestling for to long.

No point in arguing with that.

Defensive boys

Let's also not forget that Darby Allan actually got a louder pop than punk for their entrance this week. "Best in the world"


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Greatest on the mic🤣 workrate🤣
> 
> WWE trolls 🤣 aew has brought In a couple great guys, I like em a lot more than what they didn't get to do in wwe


Haha you put laughing emojis without a contructive counter argument to claims that are widely believed by the wrestling fandom. Haha so clever. Haha.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> No one can give me valid reasons. When people are calling him the best on the mic and work rate it says enough. Likely people not seeing much else in the business or haven't watched wrestling for to long.
> 
> No point in arguing with that.
> 
> Defensive boys



My man , any fucking idiot could argue the opposite point.

Why just respond with vauge and why not with facts?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

IAmKaim said:


> Haha you put laughing emojis without a contructive counter argument to claims that are widely believed by the wrestling fandom. Haha so clever. Haha.



You truly believe that mass people think he's the best mic worker? Not sure how long you've watched this business or what promotions you followed

Anyways enjoy, not going to argue


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Facts? When someone is claiming CM Punk is the best mic worker we no longer are talking facts. Not going to argue with that.

Maybe if you've watched 1 promotin and hardly been around this business long you could make shit up.

Not taking away from people are enjoying him right now, just taking away nonsense statements


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> You truly believe that mass people think he's *one of the* best mic workers?


Uh, yea? You new to being a wrestling fan or something?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Some of you lived in a cave for the last 20-15 years or what ?

Punk never been big.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Facts? When someone is claiming CM Punk is the best mic worker we no longer are talking facts. Not going to argue with that.
> 
> Maybe if you've watched 1 promotin and hardly been around this business long you could make shit up.
> 
> Not taking away from people are enjoying him right now, just taking away nonsense statements



I have watched for years and years my dude.

Since 1994.

Maybe our facts differ but to sit here and try and sell me punk is not the best on the mic is borderline , handi-capable.

Dude I get if you like WWE and what not but what kind of imbecile would try and convince another that Punk is not the best mic worker currently , roman has a washed up old man who recycles his same Brock speech , while roman grunts.

Prove me wrong?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like Punk's return match is going to bomb hard. 7 years out of the ring, not in great ring shape, working another Babyface.

Could be tough, might've been smart for Tony to avoid giving Punk/Omega right away.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Icon said:


> I have watched for years and years my dude.
> 
> Since 1994.
> 
> ...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I feel like Punk's return match is going to bomb hard. 7 years out of the ring, not in great ring shape, working another Babyface.
> 
> Could be tough, might've been smart for Tony to avoid giving Punk/Omega right away.


Beat in the world, best mic work,best work rate, the best. But no character i guess


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There’s a decent enough case Punk can be considered the best mic worker ever. I wouldn’t say that myself, but he’s definitely up there. Top 20 probably for me, maybe potentially top 10, but not sure.

Thing with Punk, is right now we’re not even seeing anything close to his best work. He’s keeping it all reeled in for now, soaking up and using the typical “happy to be here babyface” shtick until things start getting serious with a different challenger. 

I’m thinking his next feud after Darby is going to be Team Taz. He’s said he wants to work with Starks and Hobbs each, so he kills two birds with one stone in that case. Plus, it gives him the chance to really start escalating him promos and getting away from the recent pandering ones. Then he can go into a program with someone like MJF that can really push his buttons and we see some of the old CM Punk.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Punk will go down in history as one of the best mic workers. He's about fifty times better and more believable than anyone else in AEW when it comes to mic time.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Tbf I don't like punk but to down play the guys mic talent is fucking stupid.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> no one has a single reason why punk is good because its based off the 2 things ive heard the pat 10 years. his cool little resisting the system during a time when wwe was trash and had nothing going and the fact he left and has not come back and has just created this hype loop. Thats all people have spoken about of him for 10 years and nothing about what actually makes him good.





shandcraig said:


> no one has a single reason why punk is good because its based off the 2 things ive heard the pat 10 years. his cool little resisting the system during a time when wwe was trash and had nothing going and the fact he left and has not come back and has just created this hype loop. Thats all people have spoken about of him for 10 years and nothing about what actually makes him good.


Well, I can only talk about myself but my fandom, and admiration of Punk is multi layered. I was a fan of Punk when he was on the indies and during his ROH days. He had a unique look, he was really good on the mic and he’s a really good worker.

Obviously the pipe bomb promo and summer of Punk will always define his career. He was the voice of the voiceless and that’s where fans could relate to him. Very similar to how Austin was relatable because he was a mans man who wanted to beat the shit out of his boss.

If you really want to see the best of Punk in WWE, watch his SES stuff. It’s brilliant.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

IAmKaim said:


> No it's not you fucking mark.












Why so angry? Not enough milk this morning?

you’re already judging punk before he’s wrestled his first match lmao. 
His GTS last night was sloppy. He forgot how to do it and went for a headlock initially.

He could be worse than Goldberg at this point. How can you judge so early?


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Why so angry? Not enough milk this morning?
> 
> you’re already judging punk before he’s wrestled his first match lmao.
> His GTS last night was sloppy. He forgot how to do it and went for a headlock initially.
> ...


His "sloppy" GTS was better than anything Oldberg's done since his return in 2016.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

IAmKaim said:


> His "sloppy" GTS was better than anything Oldberg's done since his return in 2016.


Goldberg’s spears have been hard hitting. He also looks the part and clearly puts effort into his body. I think it’s also clear Goldberg has been trying his hardest in terms of training.
Whereas punk has admitted he’s not got in the ring since being signed. This man has been in talks for a year and a half and has not bothered with any proper training.

I hope you enjoy the match on Saturday.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

thorwold said:


> Are YOU?  What has credibility of size got to do with entertaining people? Like, maybe people like you who have some obsession with size, sure, but I reckon to most people the one has nothing to do with the other.
> 
> Nothing about pro wrestling is realistic, anyone over the age of about 10 that watches it is watching it to be entertained, not to see a real competition being simulated. Do people not watch musicals on Broadway because it's completely fucking ridiculous when they break into song? Um, no. Pro wrestling has got more in common with Broadway than UFC. Sorry if that doesn't gel with your sensibilities.
> 
> A tiny guy or a skinny guy can have a match with a dude three times his size, and as long as he isn't beating him in a straight fist fight then disbelief can be suspended.


Listen to this dude. 😭😭 Dude you are the fucking minority, you are even minority in between the minority because even most of the hardcore fans KNOW credibility is fundamental in wrestling.

The only people in the whole world who watch a wrestling show regularly "to be entertained" by watching midgets beating up big man just for to sake of it are pratically a super niche and weird little group, statistically.

-There's a reason 99% of the greatest and most succesfull wrestlers of all time have been bigger than the average.

-There is a reason historically bigger wrestlers are set as more marketeable and profitable.

-There is a reason very few small wretlers in history have been draws.

The facts are there, history is there, yet you neckbeards will never afront reallity, no one gives a shit about in ring work, no one gives a shit about midgets performing splashes and superckicks. People watch wrestling to catch larger than life characters being better and more dominant, that is fucking set on stone.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> Goldberg’s spears have been hard hitting. He also looks the part and clearly puts effort into his body. I think it’s also clear Goldberg has been trying his hardest in terms of training.
> Whereas punk has admitted he’s not got in the ring since being signed. This man has been in talks for a year and a half and has not bothered with any proper training.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the match on Saturday.


I will. Ring rust is a given since he hasn't wrestled in 7 years. I'm not expecting the CM Punk who wrestled Brock Lesnar, Taker, or Cena back in 2011-2013. But it should still be a good match.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

IAmKaim said:


> I will. Ring rust is a given since he hasn't wrestled in 7 years. I'm not expecting the CM Punk who wrestled Brock Lesnar, Taker, or Cena back in 2011-2013. But it should still be a good match.


I hope it's a good match. Darby Allin's moveset is literally designed to tired out his opponent. IMO, Allin may be the wrong person for Punk's first match. Punk will probably look tired after 5 minutes. 

Lesnar, Taker, Cena are much slower and methodical compared to Allin. It is easier to keep up with the former 3.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> Listen to this dude. 😭😭 Dude you are the fucking minority, you are even minority in between the minority because even most of the hardcore fans KNOW credibility is fundamental in wrestling.
> 
> The only people in the whole world who watch a wrestling show regularly "to be entertained" by watching midgets beating up big man just for to sake of it are pratically a super niche and weird little group, statistically.
> 
> ...


You can twist and turn the argument into something that it wasn't to try and get out of the corner your stupidity has talked you into, but I didn't say anything about who the biggest draws in history are, or what size they were. All I said was being a draw is all that matters, and Punk is drawing, and until he isn't then criticizing him for his size is irrelevant. On top of that, let's cap your attempt at a history lesson by pointing out that no instance of a small guy beating a big guy ever killed a boom period in pro wrestling.

Also didn't say anything about midgets beating up big men, superkicks, splashes or ring work, you walking, talking parody. just that if you can suspend disbelief for every other fake aspect of pro wrestling then as long as the little guy isn't beating the big guy in a feat of fucking strength you should be able to suspend it for the shape/size of the guy too. Simple points, not much to argue with. You keep yelling at fucking clouds.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Another salty thread. Cry harder.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

He'll probably add more weight as few months go by.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Punk will go down in history as one of the best mic workers. He's about fifty times better and more believable than anyone else in AEW when it comes to mic time.


you forgot drunken master Moxley.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

He badly needs to add muscle. He looks like a skater kid.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

IAmKaim said:


> Haha you put laughing emojis without a contructive counter argument to claims that are widely believed by the wrestling fandom. Haha so clever. Haha.


I mean I’ve seen people claim that he’s good/great on the mic which I agree, but barely seen people calling the greatest on the mic


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

While we’re on the subject, he looks EXACTLY like Jeffrey Dean Morgan it’s so uncanny.. I almost expect him to show up the PPV with a baseball bat wrapped in barbwire


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright, fellas, if we could do away with the personal insults in this thread, please. You can fight it out in rants if need be, but, it’s against the rules ‘round these parts.

Much appreciated and thanks


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I always felt like he looked a bit small for the move, but it is what it is.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

He looks like an ageing bike courier who does it for the "lifestyle "


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> Why do people say this?
> 
> a wrestler needs to look the part as well as play the part. They need to look or act larger than life.


Or have a gimmick that fits their size like Eddie Kingston for instance. These ordinary size and look guys who just flips around isn´t that interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bubbly2 said:


> I always felt like he looked a bit small for the move, but it is what it is.


Always agreed. Rewatched some old matches and the move never looks good to me by him. He goes out of his way to protect people with it, so it always looks off. He's going to use it because it is over, but I'd love to see him change it to something he can use on anyone.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Punk looks like an adonis next to guys like: Daniel Bryan, Adam Cole, Darby Allin, etc.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

False. Bryan Danielson is way more jacked than Punk.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Punk looks like an adonis next to guys like: Daniel Bryan, Adam Cole, Darby Allin, etc.


Nah. Bryan usually looks in better shape than Punk. Not that I care, so long as punk can work a match. My fear is that he can't, but he's put in some real work to sell that he might not be prepared and that he's super nervous. So he's likely a bit more prepared than he's letting on. Set low expectations that you can outperform. That sorta thing.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> He was over 200 when he did the Renee interview. Doubt he's much different now. Maybe 190 or so yea. He's in his 40s and being straight edge probably won't touch juice, which he will seriously need if he wants to bulk back up in any kind ofna decent time-frame.


Punk has NEVER been super built like Cena, Batista, Lashley, etc... and having a bodybuilder look is seriously overrated when you are one of the best mic workers of all time, extremely charismatic, and really good in the ring. Jeff Hardy and Daniel Bryan aren't exactly muscular either, and it didn't effect them at all. Same with Mick Foley. And Punk is straight edge, so touching steroids will not happen (and he doesn't NEED muscles when he has so many more important things in his favor).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Kewf1988 said:


> Punk has NEVER been super built like Cena, Batista, Lashley, etc... and having a bodybuilder look is seriously overrated when you are one of the best mic workers of all time, extremely charismatic, and really good in the ring. Jeff Hardy and Daniel Bryan aren't exactly muscular either, and it didn't effect them at all. Same with Mick Foley. And Punk is straight edge, so touching steroids will not happen (and he doesn't NEED muscles when he has so many more important things in his favor).


I have no care at all to what he looks like. My fear would be if the shape that he's in was detrimental to putting on matches with anyone bigger than Darby. We'll see tonight if he can go or not. We won't have those concerns with Danielson, and maybe that isn't fair to Punk, but those are my only concerns regarding what shape he's in. 

I also wish he would drop the GTS, but that's its own thread.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

CM Punk was always slim/small, this is what caused so many issues for him in WWE in the first place. Add in trimming weight for MMA fights, and this is the result.

At the end of the day, physical fitness (contact sports or otherwise) is not dictated by how large your biceps are. Unless you're an arm wrestler or professional pork sausage tosser.


----------

